# Who makes custom cabinets?



## jeffca (Feb 27, 2010)

I want to get 4 surround cabinets made for a design that will be very similar to the GR N3S, but these will be wedges that hang from the ceiling rather than boxes.

Anyone know of a good cabinetmaker for something like this?

Thanks ahead of time,
jeff

:dontknow:


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a handful of guys that build cabinets for my customers, but don't know of in real close to the PA area.


----------



## jeffca (Feb 27, 2010)

They're not going to be that large so shipping isn't an issue. I haven't been able to find anyone around Philly that I'd trust to do them. If you can send me some info, that would be great.

Thanks,
jeff


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

You might check with John Parkhurst: You can see some of his stuff here: 

http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=114919.0


----------

